# Fashion And What It Says About You



## mudwhistle

When I lived in Germany this was what just about every German male wore. Tight-fitting pants have become the rage in America. But back in 1986 this is what just about everyone was wearing. 

Strange how it took this long for us to catch up.

A scarf in the hair, tight-fitting jeans, and a man-bag. 

This guy is on the cutting edge of style in Hollywood. 



Usually, you can tell what a person's politics is like by what they wear. 

Try to guess where they are on the political scale just from their dress.....






I wouldn't be caught dead wearing this, but it's very popular amongst those on the left.






This is an example of how to dress and how not to dress. The picture on the right used to be in style, but the one on the left is today's style. Tailored suit with tighter fitting slacks. This is a conservative verses a more modern style of clothing.


----------



## Darkwind

mudwhistle said:


> When I lived in Germany this was what just about every German male wore. Tight-fitting pants have become the rage in America. But back in 1986 this is what just about everyone was wearing.
> 
> Strange how it took this long for us to catch up.
> 
> A scarf in the hair, tight-fitting jeans, and a man-bag.
> 
> This guy is on the cutting edge of style in Hollywood.
> 
> 
> 
> Usually, you can tell what a person's politics is like by what they wear.
> 
> Try to guess where they are on the political scale just from their dress.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be caught dead wearing this, but it's very popular amongst those on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an example of how to dress and how not to dress. The picture on the right used to be in style, but the one on the left is today's style. Tailored suit with tighter fitting slacks. This is a conservative verses a more modern style of clothing.


Back in 1986?   I think I kicked that guys ass back in 1986.....and just to be clear....we're not behind...we're just laughing....


----------



## mudwhistle

Darkwind said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I lived in Germany this was what just about every German male wore. Tight-fitting pants have become the rage in America. But back in 1986 this is what just about everyone was wearing.
> 
> Strange how it took this long for us to catch up.
> 
> A scarf in the hair, tight-fitting jeans, and a man-bag.
> 
> This guy is on the cutting edge of style in Hollywood.
> 
> 
> 
> Usually, you can tell what a person's politics is like by what they wear.
> 
> Try to guess where they are on the political scale just from their dress.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be caught dead wearing this, but it's very popular amongst those on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an example of how to dress and how not to dress. The picture on the right used to be in style, but the one on the left is today's style. Tailored suit with tighter fitting slacks. This is a conservative verses a more modern style of clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in 1986?   I think I kicked that guys ass back in 1986.....and just to be clear....we're not behind...we're just laughing....
Click to expand...


You probably kicked his mother's ass because he wasn't born yet. 

That's Harry Styles from "One Direction".


----------



## mudwhistle

Stephen Doriff


----------



## R.C. Christian

Fucking hipsters.


----------



## Darkwind

mudwhistle said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I lived in Germany this was what just about every German male wore. Tight-fitting pants have become the rage in America. But back in 1986 this is what just about everyone was wearing.
> 
> Strange how it took this long for us to catch up.
> 
> A scarf in the hair, tight-fitting jeans, and a man-bag.
> 
> This guy is on the cutting edge of style in Hollywood.
> 
> 
> 
> Usually, you can tell what a person's politics is like by what they wear.
> 
> Try to guess where they are on the political scale just from their dress.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be caught dead wearing this, but it's very popular amongst those on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an example of how to dress and how not to dress. The picture on the right used to be in style, but the one on the left is today's style. Tailored suit with tighter fitting slacks. This is a conservative verses a more modern style of clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in 1986?   I think I kicked that guys ass back in 1986.....and just to be clear....we're not behind...we're just laughing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably kicked his mother's ass because he wasn't born yet.
> 
> That's Harry Styles from "One Direction".
Click to expand...

Naw, there is always one born about every 10 years......Probably his grandfathers ass.....lol


----------



## Jughead

I really don't go much for those fancy clothes. They cost a fortune and are quite uncomfortable to wear. I just wear simple wranglers with a plain white T-shirt. Like to keep things simple and easy.


----------



## mudwhistle

What does this say about the wearer?


----------



## mudwhistle

Or this......


----------



## mudwhistle

Or this.....


----------



## Sarah G

That grungy skinny look is kind of going away, last year's GQ looks are pretty classed up and more refined.  I like the looser suits, pants, they just look more mature and real.

Anyway, here they are:

The 25 Most Stylish Men of 2013


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Sarah G

Jimmy Fallon






Rapper - Asap Rocky


----------



## BlackSand

*Fashion And What It Says About You *

*Uh ... Bum!*


----------



## mudwhistle

Sarah G said:


> Jimmy Fallon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapper - Asap Rocky



I noticed the jackets seem one size too small.


----------



## mudwhistle

You see this every once in awhile.....always the cellphone.






During the Summer I saw this everywhere.....


----------



## Sarah G

mudwhistle said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Fallon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapper - Asap Rocky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed the jackets seem one size too small.
Click to expand...


The rappers seem to have changed from having their pants down around their thighs.


----------



## mudwhistle

BlackSand said:


> *Fashion And What It Says About You *
> 
> *Uh ... Bum!*



The shorts are nice. 

Says "yum" to me.


This says bum to me.....






Or this.....


----------



## mudwhistle

Sarah G said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Fallon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapper - Asap Rocky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed the jackets seem one size too small.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rappers seem to have changed from having their pants down around their thighs.
Click to expand...


Thanks God!!!!!


----------



## Sarah G

This guy and his wife are always awesome:






David Beckham


----------



## mudwhistle

Sarah G said:


> This guy and his wife are always awesome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Beckham



Wasn't he an athlete or something?


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Sarah G

mudwhistle said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy and his wife are always awesome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Beckham
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't he an athlete or something?
Click to expand...


----------



## mudwhistle

Mr Cool.....






Tom Huddleston


----------



## mudwhistle

This guy is weird......






 Zachary Quinto


----------



## Sarah G

mudwhistle said:


> This guy is weird......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zachary Quinto



I really don't like those pompadour hairstyles.  It always gives them a stupid look on their face.


----------



## Pennywise

Not a fan of the fat ass girls at all.


----------



## mudwhistle

Sarah G said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is weird......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zachary Quinto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't like those pompadour hairstyles.  It always gives them a stupid look on their face.
Click to expand...


Yup.

He's an eccentric for sure.


----------



## mudwhistle

Pennywise said:


> Not a fan of the fat ass girls at all.



I can't see her ass-at-all.


----------



## mudwhistle

Course I love this look......


----------



## percysunshine

The interesting thing I have discovered about fashion is that the cloths I have been wearing forever keep coming back into it.

.


----------



## mudwhistle

I typed in Bum and I kept getting girls in bikinis.


----------



## mudwhistle

percysunshine said:


> The interesting thing I have discovered about fashion is that the cloths I have been wearing forever keep coming back into it.
> 
> .



Then you must have really good tastes.


----------



## Swagger

One thing a lot of left-wingers wear are those black and white checkered scarves made famous by stone-throwers on the West Bank and Gaza Strip.


----------



## mudwhistle

Swagger said:


> One thing a lot of left-wingers wear are those black and white checkered scarves made famous by stone-throwers on the West Bank and Gaza Strip.



They started becoming famous back in the 60s and 70s. The Kimar Rouge liked wearing them. The Vietcong too.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Chris Pine


----------



## Pennywise

mudwhistle said:


> Course I love this look......



Grotesque mutant. At 45 that's going to be a 50lb sack of potatoes, and all the texture too.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Jeans and a shirt is what I wear.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly

P.S. I only wear dresses on special occasions but I do not prefer them because I like my legs to be warm.


----------



## Moonglow

Does not matter to me what they wear. I am only concerned with myself.


----------



## mudwhistle

Jaimie Alexander


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## BlackSand

Accessories can make or break an outfit ...





.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

I remember seeing Sarah Palin a couple of months ago in person.

What struck me was she dressed very nice, but she was so slender. 

I'm not used to that.

She had legs like Angelina Jolie, but she was a bit more stacked on top. 

She was really pretty, just not my type.


----------



## BlackSand

mudwhistle said:


>



Looks like Mr. and Mrs. Smith are still fighting over who wears the pants in that relationship.
At least Brad knows how to wear a tux.

.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Sarah G

mudwhistle said:


>



Angelina Jolie is so beautiful.  She's even prettier than her husband.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

I've been told wool and tweed never goes out of fashion.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

I'm sorry, but tats can sometimes ruin a good look.....


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

*Future Trophy Wife*

This girl wants to be noticed......


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## AquaAthena

*Fashion And What It Says About You*

I basically like most all the fashions I have seen here. When it comes to my own style of fashion, Cher and I have the most in common, of all celebs.


----------



## AquaAthena

mudwhistle said:


> *Future Trophy Wife*
> 
> This girl wants to be noticed......



^^^^^  in a heartbeat....


----------



## mudwhistle

AquaAthena said:


> *Fashion And What It Says About You*
> 
> I basically like most all the fashions I have seen here. When it comes to my own style of fashion, Cher and I have the most in common, of all celebs.




My tastes are simple. 

I like to be comfortable and I don't think style is all that important. However, my fashion sense tends to be quite a bit more diverse than what you'll see in TN. I like wearing long coats during Winter, and it seems most won't wear them here.

Oh, but an Aussie duster is right the fuck out. I won't be caught dead in one, unless I'm out punching cows in the rain.


----------



## AquaAthena

mudwhistle said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fashion And What It Says About You*
> 
> I basically like most all the fashions I have seen here. When it comes to my own style of fashion, Cher and I have the most in common, of all celebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My tastes are simple.
> 
> I like to be comfortable and I don't think style is all that important. However, my fashion sense tends to be quite a bit more diverse than what you'll see in TN. I like wearing long coats during Winter, and it seems most won't wear them here.
> 
> Oh, and an Aussie duster is right the fuck out. I won't be caught dead in one, unless I'm out punching cows in the rain.
Click to expand...


I think long coats on men, is a very, very sexy look.   It makes a statement to me, I find very appealing. 

I always feel comfortable in the way I dress. When your clothes hug your body, there is only one thing that feels more intimate....


----------



## mudwhistle

AquaAthena said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fashion And What It Says About You*
> 
> I basically like most all the fashions I have seen here. When it comes to my own style of fashion, Cher and I have the most in common, of all celebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My tastes are simple.
> 
> I like to be comfortable and I don't think style is all that important. However, my fashion sense tends to be quite a bit more diverse than what you'll see in TN. I like wearing long coats during Winter, and it seems most won't wear them here.
> 
> Oh, and an Aussie duster is right the fuck out. I won't be caught dead in one, unless I'm out punching cows in the rain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think long coats on men, is a very, very sexy look.   It makes a statement to me, I find very appealing.
> 
> I always feel comfortable in the way I dress.* When your clothes hug your body*, there is only one thing that feels more intimate....
Click to expand...


Well, if you live in the Pacific Northwest you need that sort of thing.


----------



## Gracie

I live in stuff like this. Just add Uggs or no shoes at all and that could be me, figuratively speaking.


----------



## Gracie

I like guys in jeans, t shirt and maybe a flannel shirt. Outdoorsy. Suits do nothing for me.
Loincloths, a bow and arrow and a spotted pony is a major turn on.


----------



## mudwhistle

A room full of vampires......

Which one do you think is using "Blue Steel"?









Blue Steel


----------



## mudwhistle

Gracie said:


> I live in stuff like this. Just add Uggs or no shoes at all and that could be me, figuratively speaking.



Cool.


----------



## Vox

mudwhistle said:


> Or this.....



bad underwear


----------



## Vox

BlackSand said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Mr. and Mrs. Smith are still fighting over who wears the pants in that relationship.
> At least Brad knows how to wear a tux.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


she looks awful.

I have never been her fan, but this picture depicts a half dead anorexic.


----------



## Vox

mudwhistle said:


>



^^^this

since I live in scrubs I wear dresses most of the time otherwise( going somewhere, obviously, not riding a bike)

And very high heels. I know how to walk in them since I've been doing this forever


----------



## Gracie

Angelina looks normal from the waist up. From the waist down...looks like a 12 year old. Too skinny.

The big butt women? Too big. Beats a flat ass though.


----------



## mudwhistle

Vox said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Mr. and Mrs. Smith are still fighting over who wears the pants in that relationship.
> At least Brad knows how to wear a tux.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she looks awful.
> 
> I have never been her fan, but this picture depicts a half dead anorexic.
Click to expand...


I guess beauty is really in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## SayMyName

mudwhistle said:


> This is an example of how to dress and how not to dress. The picture on the right used to be in style, but the one on the left is today's style. Tailored suit with tighter fitting slacks. This is a conservative verses a more modern style of clothing.



When not on the trek, I wear the one suit to the right. I wouldn't feel right wearing something baggy, and I don't think those I work for would like it either. Tighter fitting suites seem to still be in here, though with a European cut. I still prefer American cut.


----------



## Iceweasel

This is popular here. They're both guys by the way.


----------



## mudwhistle

Iceweasel said:


> This is popular here. They're both guys by the way.



must be Scottish.


----------



## Iceweasel

mudwhistle said:


> must be Scottish.


I haven't peeked to see if they're wearing anything underneath.


----------



## mudwhistle

Iceweasel said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> must be Scottish.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't peeked to see if they're wearing anything underneath.
Click to expand...


Not sure I want to see....


----------



## mudwhistle

Katee Sackhoff


----------



## mudwhistle

Hard to believe this guy is keeping a straight face while wearing this.......


----------



## Abishai100

*Apocalypto*

A trend developing since post-grunge era 1990s is the apocalyptic look perhaps first introduced to audiences by the costume design team work of the Mad Max/Road Warrior series.

This couture has been deepened in future-paranoia themed films such as the Wachowski Bros' "The Matrix" (1999) and Tarsem Singh's "The Cell" (2000).

This look, perhaps a derivative or cousin of the rustic woodsy look, focuses on easy-to-assemble outfits that are rugged in appearance and bohemian in flavor, accentuating a multi-cultural bohemian tone.

This Mad Max look suggests a new age society interest in 'loud consumerism.'




44 Apocalyptic Fashion Styles


----------



## Diana1180

All of these men are way too "pretty boy" .....


----------

